# Hamilton Electric Wear Test Documentation!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Had an interesting email this week from well known Hamilton Electric collector and historian, Jeff Hess.

Seems he's been comparing some of his extensive Hamilton factory records on the "Wear Test" program with Hamilton case numbers posted in picture on the Internet. And found a match on my website! 

Before Hamilton released the World's First Electric Watch in 1957, they ran a "wear test" program starting in January, 1956 with 160 watches distributed to Hamilton employees. The employees were under strict instructions to wear the watch at the factory so that rates could be taken. In addition, they were: not to open the watch, not lend it to anyone, not set the time unless instructed to do so, etc etc

I've had one of the wear test watches for a number of years (below), although the movement inside it is a later one. Hamilton used the case on what was later to become the Titan model, with some slight changes to the dial.










My wear test watch came fitted with a display back and there is some mention of this in the Jeff Hess scans below. The movement fitted is a rare 502 and, despite being an interesting movement, it is not correct for a wear test watch.










But most important of all...and the part that ties my watch to the original Hamilton records, is this case back with a case number of S772153. It came with the watch and is unusual in being marked "ELECTRIC"; this wording was dropped by 1957 when the watches were first sold to the public.










And so to what Jeff Hess sent me. A couple of scans clearly showing that case S772153 was wear test watch #33 and issued to R. Shenk on 18th July 1956. It originally had movement number 611L. Rates were then recorded throughout July and August 1956 and for these months, it seemed to run OK, but things start to go wrong in September : 



















Nice to have this tie up between my watch and some factory records. Thank you Jeff! :thumbsup:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

It is certainly a well documented piece of evidence Paul nice to know where the watch has been from new. I wonder if the original tester is still around I bet he would be pleased to know he was wearing a piece of history.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Great stuff Paul, love things like that as you well know! :notworthy:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mel said:


> Great stuff Paul, love things like that as you well know! :notworthy:


Seems like not many others do Mel . What's happened to this place? :sadwalk: No more Larry, Martinus Scriblerus, Harleymanstan, etc

I wonder if the "R.Shenk" who wore test watch #33, is related to "C.A.Shenk" who was Supervisor for Electric Assembly in 1964?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I'd read the OP with interest, but didn't think to press the reply button.

As with most of your posts Paul, I read and enjoyed. I've picked up a lot of knowledge by osmosis simply by reading your informative posts.

Keep posting your info please.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Although I don't own, or have even seen a Hamilton electric, I always read your inputs with interest Paul. Any piece of evidence is crucial to the greater need. Keep 'em coming Paul! :thumbup:

Mike of Ryde


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Interesting story mate, thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Great stuff Paul, love things like that as you well know! :notworthy:
> ...


I think we're all getting into niches maybe Paul? Like I'm kept busy with the Ticka Forum and I really need to work up some kind of spread sheet to catalogue the collection, and do a bit of downsizing of same, I have so many Timex awaiting breathed upon it's not real, and yet I still keep picking up more :yes:

I looked in the project box the other night to find I have seven of one model, all identical except for the straps and bracelets, and all needing serviced and checked for timekeeping the old pencil and paper way - 24 hrs DU, 24 DD, 24 CU, 24 CD. Checking the possible return on 'tbay, I might get Â£70 back into the watch fund for them in total, but I'd be spending a lot of time and effort to do same. :tongue_ss:

Am I a bad person? :lol:

If Hamilton was like Timex, many employees *were* related, the Timex Community "History Book" tells of instances of three to seven employees from the same extended families working at various plants, obviously by recommendation ! 

Interesting that Hamilton were keen enough to provide watchies with "FREE" glass brushes on request for cleaning contcts. Have you requested some Paul ? after all you are one of the few folks worldwide servicing these pieces. :to_become_senile:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mel said:


> Interesting that Hamilton were keen enough to provide watchies with "FREE" glass brushes on request for cleaning contcts. Have you requested some Paul ?


Got a couple somewhere Mel..never use them though! :beee: I'll take a photo of them...


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Great stuff Paul, love things like that as you well know! :notworthy:
> ...


Sorry about my lack of participation lately. Between the Government of Canada changing the Income Tax Act which will put me out of business (and cost me half my income), doing a kitchen renovation (nothing but dirt and mess) and dealing with a lot of death (ouch!), 2011 has been the worst year that I have had in a very long time.

I do have some watch news, which I will post pictures of as soon as possible. It includes a recent purchase of a very complete Wittnauer Electro-Chron package which looks like a time capsule, and another non-cool hand Electro-Chron which I bought for the very complete inner and outer boxes.

I've also bought a few Accutrons - cool ones only!

A number of years back I bought a collection of 4 Hamilton electric watches, including a case only K-475. I never thought I'd find a dial and movement for it, but got an NOS one off ebay (from Joel Hazen)! A miracle. The watch is now being restored by Rene Rondeau as I write this, but we are needing a split stem for the watch. I also will have some news about the K-475 and the automatic movement that Hamilton used in that watch. When the watch is done I may be in a position to tell the whole story (or, more accurately, as much as I know).

And speaking of Rene, I recently purchased a Gold Pacer from him, an unengraved 1966 that he bought from the original owner's son. When I get it I will post photos.

Sorry for being incommunicado for so long. I have been lurking, just not posting.

Cheers!

"Martinus"


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I do have some watch news, which I will post pictures of as soon as possible. It includes a recent purchase of a very complete Wittnauer Electro-Chron package which looks like a time capsule, and another non-cool hand Electro-Chron which I bought for the very complete inner and outer boxes.

I have a feeling I had my eye on that one Dave and would have bid but I think that particular model needs the crystal and movement removed to change the battery. :groan:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> I do have some watch news, which I will post pictures of as soon as possible. It includes a recent purchase of a very complete Wittnauer Electro-Chron package which looks like a time capsule, and another non-cool hand Electro-Chron which I bought for the very complete inner and outer boxes.
> 
> I have a feeling I had my eye on that one Dave and would have bid *but I think that particular model needs the crystal and movement removed to change the battery.* :groan:


And you would be right, Ken. It's a front loader. I'm going to sell the watch - I only wanted the box.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > I do have some watch news, which I will post pictures of as soon as possible. It includes a recent purchase of a very complete Wittnauer Electro-Chron package which looks like a time capsule, and another non-cool hand Electro-Chron which I bought for the very complete inner and outer boxes.
> ...


That was a lot of money to pay for a box Dave hope you get most of it back when you sell the watch.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > dombox40 said:
> ...


The box is the right one for my Old Timers Day Yankee Stadium 1961 watch that was given to Monty Stratton - a one legged pitcher who pitched for the Chicago White Sox in the 1930's. Jimmy Stewart starred in a movie about him - The Monty Stratton Story. Joe DiMaggio got a watch the same day (as, presumably, did other former major leaguers that day), and his Electro-Chron sold at auction for $13,800 in the fall of 2008.Now Monty Stratton is no Joe Dimaggio. But it is a very cool story, and the box that I bought is the correct one for the watch. So I really don't mind having had to pay through the nose for the box.

Here's a photo of DiMaggio's EC with the correct box:










p.s. Paul - sorry for the thread hi-jack. You DID say that you missed me though!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a nice article about the DiMaggio Electro-Chron.

From Hodinkee: (click here)

I see I even made a correction to the article back in Dec. 2008.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Here's a nice article about the DiMaggio Electro-Chron.
> 
> From Hodinkee: (click here)
> 
> I see I even made a correction to the article back in Dec. 2008.


Great story Dave tell me is your watch inscribed on the back with Monty Strattons name. I am sure Paul wont mind you hijacking his thread it,s just nice to hear from you.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> p.s. Paul - sorry for the thread hi-jack. You DID say that you missed me though!


No problem at all Dave...and always good to see the EC box again. I guess your thesis on Wittnauer ECs must be nearing completion







.

Just need Larry to say 'hello' now....


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a nice article about the DiMaggio Electro-Chron.
> ...


Yes, it is inscribed in exactly the same fashion as the DiMaggio watch. I have heard of one other watch from that ball game in 1961, but regrettably I do not know who it was given to, or where it is now.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > p.s. Paul - sorry for the thread hi-jack. You DID say that you missed me though!
> ...


Still working on gathering information, but I have learned a fair bit. These watches still fascinate me, and are by and large, pretty affordable. And best of all, you can keep them running. More (somewhat) soon...


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a nice article about the DiMaggio Electro-Chron.
> ...


Ken:

Check out this old thread on the forum. I thought that I had posted pictures of the Monty Stratton watch. Paul has since overhauled it, but as you can see the dial is quite aged.

Click  here:


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Although you state it's not the correct movement for the case, I wondered if the original owner was testing the oddball 502 movement using his original case? It does seem a bizarre co-incidence that a rare movement found it's way into a prototype case & it would make sense for the testers to keep swapping out for the latest version while keeping the same case.That's the history I would invent anyway if I was lucky enough to own it


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

FuriousPig said:


> Although you state it's not the correct movement for the case, I wondered if the original owner was testing the oddball 502 movement using his original case? It does seem a bizarre co-incidence that a rare movement found it's way into a prototype case & it would make sense for the testers to keep swapping out for the latest version while keeping the same case.That's the history I would invent anyway if I was lucky enough to own it


The problem is...I know who put the 502 in the case  ...not me but a colleague...and it wasn't done in 1959 but rather 2009.


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> FuriousPig said:
> 
> 
> > Although you state it's not the correct movement for the case, I wondered if the original owner was testing the oddball 502 movement using his original case? It does seem a bizarre co-incidence that a rare movement found it's way into a prototype case & it would make sense for the testers to keep swapping out for the latest version while keeping the same case.That's the history I would invent anyway if I was lucky enough to own it
> ...


Illusion - shattered!


----------

